# twighlight saga?



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

want to read this thread as I've just started the second book but i'm scared incase I spoil it for myself can someone advise if its safe or not.


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey hun I don't think there are any spoilers


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

hey hun, just read the thread again, def no spoilers     Looking forward to chatting with you    

You might want to be careful of any links posted, they will say if they are trailers for the movie or just pics of the cast


----------

